# 154G Thermo Switch



## Luvnlife (Dec 26, 2021)

Anyone know where to find one. Found a couple but they are from overseas and they want quite a bit to ship. Or if anyone knows the specs I could prob match it up. Thanks in advance


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Bolens Parts | Sam's Bolens, Llc


We Specialize in BOLENS PARTS, TROY-BILT & ISEKI parts. We have the largest inventory of new, used & obsolete parts anywhere. We also have many hard-to- find WISCONSIN & TECUMSEH & Briggs & Stratton parts.




www.samsbolens.com


----------

